# Max PSI for 6 inch PVC pipe



## Yardman55 (Nov 13, 2018)

I am going to be blowing out sprinkler lines that have 6 inch PVC pipes. I just want to know the max or recommended PSI for this type of pipe. Thanks for any input.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would do 50-60 psi. I believe it's harder on the sprinkler heads than the pipes.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

McMaster Carr lists it at 180psi at 72 degrees. I just went out to our shop and looked a the piece of 6" Sch.40 PVC pipe we have and the label on it says 180psi at 73 degrees. So I would go with that.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of irrigation system has 6" pipes and what kind of compressor is used to clear the lines?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The pipe should hold the rated psi, but what about the fittings, valves, head? Be careful.

The larger the pipe id, the more CFM the compressor needs to deliver. There shouldn't it be a need to apply too much pressure.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

40 PSI for any blow out.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Yardman55 said:


> I am going to be blowing out sprinkler lines that have 6 inch PVC pipes. I just want to know the max or recommended PSI for this type of pipe. Thanks for any input.


Hmm, 6" main - love to see photos of that. I'm thinking farm. Big farm. Not even golf course I know of do 6" main.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Yardman55 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to be blowing out sprinkler lines that have 6 inch PVC pipes. I just want to know the max or recommended PSI for this type of pipe. Thanks for any input.
> ...


The last course I was at was an 18" mainline. HUGE system. Mo' pipe, mo' problems.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > Yardman55 said:
> ...


Yikes! I think my entire neighborhood is on a 6" line. The courses around here do 2" but it must depend on how things are laid out. What flow rate are they using?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > Delmarva Keith said:
> ...


1,700 GPM
Four 75 HP turbine pumps
2,134 valve-in-head sprinklers on the course and range
36 landscape and small turf zones around the golf course
18" looped around each nine ane sized down to 6" at the end of each loop.

The old girl was a monster.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > osuturfman said:
> ...


I think I found a photo of the blowout on that one.


----------

